# panel



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

That's a pretty nice Pushmatic panel.


----------



## 31b (Jan 14, 2008)

I had an oil tank in front of mine when I first got this house, just recently ripped it out now, and switching to gas.


----------



## goose134 (Nov 12, 2007)

Nice. Can't be sure, but it looks like that flying cable right in front is the EGC. Of course, it COULD be withing 5 feet of the entrance. My gut says probably not.


----------



## LGLS (Nov 10, 2007)

31b said:


> I had an oil tank in front of mine when I first got this house, just recently ripped it out now, and switching to gas.


Did that years ago and never looked back.


----------



## RePhase277 (Feb 5, 2008)

goose134 said:


> Nice. Can't be sure, but it looks like that flying cable right in front is the EGC. Of course, it COULD be withing 5 feet of the entrance. My gut says probably not.


Doesn't need to be within 5' unless it is a residential system. Which this may be, I'm just sayin'.. And I think you mean GEC not EGC.


----------



## goose134 (Nov 12, 2007)

I did mean GEC. I suppose I assumed it was a resi panel.


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

Nice!!!!


----------



## electrocop (Sep 6, 2009)

This is a major code violation exposed live parts also clearances not too code and osha hazards ark flash hazards non complying sinccerely electrocop


----------



## AWKrueger (Aug 4, 2008)

I love seeing things like that.
I was just in a apartment building that had a 70 gal fishtank in front of the switchgear in the electrical room! I wish I had a camera to take to work.


----------



## NolaTigaBait (Oct 19, 2008)

electrocop said:


> This is a major code violation exposed live parts also clearances not too code and osha hazards ark flash hazards non complying sinccerely electrocop


ARC ...arc flash....This isn't Noah's ARK.


----------



## pudge565 (Dec 8, 2007)

Nice 1/4 turn valve on the pressure relief. "Hey honey this here pipe that don't lead no wheres is leakin'!" "Ah thats ok jus turn that there valve and it'll stop."


----------



## AWKrueger (Aug 4, 2008)

pudge565 said:


> Nice 1/4 turn valve on the pressure relief. "Hey honey this here pipe that don't lead no wheres is leakin'!" "Ah thats ok jus turn that there valve and it'll stop."


 
wheres the relief valve?


----------



## egads (Sep 1, 2009)

I don't know anything about boilers, but I bet the units that look like relief valves are some kind of pressure regulators or check valves.


----------



## Magnettica (Jan 23, 2007)

AWKrueger said:


> wheres the relief valve?


Where's the fire extinguisher?


----------



## heel600 (Oct 31, 2007)

pudge565 said:


> Nice 1/4 turn valve on the pressure relief. "Hey honey this here pipe that don't lead no wheres is leakin'!" "Ah thats ok jus turn that there valve and it'll stop."


 
That's not a T&P valve, it's a one way flow valve. Looks like B&G brand.


----------



## AWKrueger (Aug 4, 2008)

heel600 said:


> That's not a T&P valve, it's a one way flow valve. Looks like B&G brand.


 Yea that looks like a B&G flow control. Not a relief. 


In any that system looks like a mess. They definetly need a fire extinguisher near by.


----------



## Josue (Apr 25, 2010)

drm said:


> Hey Tony! Where should we put the new burner? Ahh just put it right here in front of this panel. Those electricians got long arms.
> View attachment 1468


:blink::blink:
there is nothing to say


----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

LawnGuyLandSparky said:


> Did that years ago and never looked back.


I'm actually running electric heat/hot water on LI. The oil burner sits on reserve for blackouts.


----------



## pudge565 (Dec 8, 2007)

Shockdoc said:


> I'm actually running electric heat/hot water on LI. The oil burner sits on reserve for blackouts.


Hope they got a genny because oil burners still require electricity to operate.


----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

pudge565 said:


> Hope they got a genny because oil burners still require electricity to operate.


Actually I plug it into my truck w/ 110 volts.


----------



## electro916 (Jan 16, 2009)

pudge565 said:


> Hope they got a genny because oil burners still require electricity to operate.



Thats the beauty of having a coal burner. I can manually stoke the fire and cycle the feed to keep the water hot, and also the system will feed off gravity and keep the house hot if its a winter blackout.


----------



## BuzzKill (Oct 27, 2008)

some threads never die.


----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

electro916 said:


> Thats the beauty of having a coal burner. I can manually stoke the fire and cycle the feed to keep the water hot, and also the system will feed off gravity and keep the house hot if its a winter blackout.


 I miss PA. NY sucks, all these sheetheads would be calling the EPA if I burned coal. I have had the FD show up over my outdoor wood fireplace.


----------



## darrelw (Jul 13, 2010)

wow...about all i can say.


----------



## wayne g (Nov 28, 2010)

Have power derminated till the nightmare is fixed.


----------



## oldtimer (Jun 10, 2010)

wayne g said:


> Have power derminated till the nightmare is fixed.


 Who starred in the movie, The Derminator ?:jester:

Sorry, I couldn't resist.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

oldtimer said:


> Who starred in the movie, The Derminator ?:jester:
> 
> Sorry, I couldn't resist.










​


----------

